# Ahb Sydney Pub Crawl 2006



## Doc (17/2/06)

In 2005 we had the innaugrial AHB Sydney Pub crawl.

A date will be sorted out in the April/May time frame.
Are you keen ?

Last years tour included :

MacQuarie Hotel 
RedOak
James Squire Brewhouse
Belgian Beer Cafe
The Lord Nelson
The Australian
PorterHouse
Lowenbrau Keller
Hero of Waterloo

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/06)

Happy Birthday to me.

Should I bang the drum, the tambourine,or the lagerphone?

Definitely should eat somewhere, early on.

Shame that the Czech venues are a ways off.

Enjoyed last year immensely, and great to put names to faces, or vice versa. Camera, anyone?

Seth


----------



## Pumpy (17/2/06)

Ohhhh remember the Lowenbrau Keller


----------



## Gerard_M (17/2/06)

I have been looking for that guy in the white shirt! Andy I need you to fix the printer again!
Maybe we start up the Czech place & wander down past the East Sydney and Wooloomooloo?
Just a thought
Gerard


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/06)

Gerard_M said:


> *Edit*<abbrev>
> Maybe we start up the Czech place & wander down past the East Sydney and Wooloomooloo?
> Just a thought
> Gerard ,
> [post="109326"][/post]​



...Czech, Please??!!! </abbrev>


----------



## stephen (17/2/06)

Weizguy said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Should I bang the drum, the tambourine,or the lagerphone?
> 
> ...


Is this the anniversary of your last Syndey pub crawl or are you a lot older today?


----------



## Linz (17/2/06)

Either way...Ive already got approval..and She's comin' along too


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/06)

stephen said:


> Is this the anniversary of your last Syndey pub crawl or are you a lot older today?
> [post="109342"][/post]​


U need to be able to spell Zydney to go on this mission, U know!
My Birthday is Good Friday. Could be a birthday present that the missus doesn't have to pay for, just like last year.
I can give U 99% certainty that Big Stu and Druncan will be interested again 2.

Seth


----------



## stephen (17/2/06)

S.Y.D.N.E.Y.


----------



## Josh (18/2/06)

Sounds good. I might bring my mate who lives in Balmain so I have a cheap and easy transport option. Catching the last train, or first in the morning to Penrith is never a fun time.


----------



## PostModern (18/2/06)

I'm up for it, once I convinve SWMBO of the merits of the exercise. Do the 65 taps at the Equilibrium hold any appeal?


----------



## Duff (18/2/06)

I voted not allowed to socialise with you lot  

SWMBO is taking me to a wedding over Easter for a former work colleague who she worked with in Brisbane.

The upside though it is in Fiji  . We used to live and work in Fiji a couple of years back, so while I'll be 'forcing' down Fiji Bitter and kava, I'll be thinking of you lot, particularly if it's Weizguy's big day.

Cheers.

EDIT: I did notice another who voted with me, care to out yourself and reasons why??? We're not all that bad are we?? Maybe a HBS owner who vetoed the hop buy and knew he or she were going to be strung up the closest flagpole???


----------



## Pumpy (18/2/06)

Hell what a nite , I think this was the Hero of Waterloo (last years crawl)


----------



## Linz (18/2/06)

Thats The Australian....


----------



## Doc (18/2/06)

I didn't think we had chosen a date yet.
Just gauging interest in a 2006 event.
Easter is bad for most people.

Any suggestions for a date ?

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (18/2/06)

After Easter would be great as I need to earn more points!
Cheers
Gerard

This is the edited bit
Can we re-do the venue list. The Czech place could be a starting point as they do good food. A few of last years stops could be easily replaced!


----------



## Pumpy (18/2/06)

Yeah the Bavarian Bock at the Royal Oak was closer to Ribena and had to pick up Shed from the floor when they told him the price .

Thanks Linz , I knew I would be corrected , I cant remember getting home that nite .

It was a great Pub crawl sure there will be more who dont want to miss out this year 

Pumpy


----------



## Barry (19/2/06)

Good day
I started late and finished early last year but still had 13 to 14 different beers. I was the oldest there so maybe age is catching up on me (though I felt well the next day).
Will we have a ride on the toy train again?


----------



## Linz (19/2/06)

Kai said:


> Greetings Adelaideans,
> 
> Best of all, if we have enough numbers then you can all buy a stylishly-designed t-shirt to commemorate the occasion.
> 
> ...



Ripped this from the 'SA crawlers' thread........


Do we need a t-shirt too?????

:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## stephen (19/2/06)

Linz said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings Adelaideans,
> ...


Yes! Most pubs wont let you in without a shirt... :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (19/2/06)

Yep something like Crushers shirt from last years crawl


----------



## berapnopod (19/2/06)

I'll be in it if I can get the beer points up in time and there's no conflicts. Has someone suggested a date? What about location?

Berp.


----------



## Stuster (19/2/06)

I agree with Doc. Easter is no good for me and probably others too, so maybe after then would be best.

The Czech place could be a good place to start, then wander down to the city???? The Rocks is calling me. (Is the Czech place called Prague?)


----------



## lagernut (21/2/06)

Yeh iam in as long as it is after easter :beerbang: :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## crozdog (21/2/06)

I'm keen to meet a few Sydney brewers as well as down a few bevvies.

Just need the date & venues.

Cheers

Crozdog


----------



## Doc (21/2/06)

Stuster said:


> The Czech place could be a good place to start, then wander down to the city???? The Rocks is calling me. (Is the Czech place called Prague?)
> [post="109792"][/post]​



Praque is more a restaurant. Not a big bar either to accomdate all us. 
Doma Bohemian Beer Cafe is probably a better bet. You have to buy some food though in order to have their beer as they only have a restaurant license. A few cheese and cracker platters don't go a miss though, or we could start there for lunch.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Pumpy (27/2/06)

Or The Belgian beer Cafe heritage, a big pot of Black Mussels done in white wine and chips served includes a glass of Hogaarden or Stella Artios circa $23

 Pumpy


----------



## Gerard_M (27/2/06)

I have had a few beers at the Bavarian Beer Cafe @ Manly Wharf. I had a Friday arvo session there not so long ago with the mother-in-law! If they have the same line up of beers in the city count me in.
As for T-shirts, I will be modelling the latest T-Shirt creation from ND Brewing!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard (28/2/06)

Id have to vote for starting lunch at Doma Bohemian Beer Cafe. a couple of the nice beers there are $5 for 500ml. i think we should cut out a few places, allowing a bit more relaxed schedule, sometime after easter. what super14 games are on those sat's doc ? 

i think we should drop MacQuarie Hotel, RedOak, PorterHouse. we could get a bus or train from Doma to town hall, unless someone suggests a better starting point.

just re-reading Gerard's post, we could start at the Bavarian @ manly and then get a ferry to circular quay. whats the food there like Gerard ?

The big question is : do we have a specific sydney ahb pub crawl t-shirt, or perhaps a generic ahb pub crawl t-shirt ?? or perhaps customers of ND Brewing might get a bulk buy price on such ? ;-)

as usual, i raise more questions than i answer !
aaaargh & cheers

edit : manly stuff


----------



## redbeard (28/2/06)

After reading another Gerard post, some more possible starters are the London in Balmain (coopers & food), The Welcome (nice food), or "3 Weeds is a good spot for lunch. They have some beers from the Lord Nelson on tap there."**

of course a ferry or bus trip is then required to the city. im not sure if were allowed on the darling harbour 'train' again !

** Gerard

guess im just confusing things a lot now !


----------



## RichLum (28/2/06)

Yep I'm in again this year. 
Had a blast last year.

And yes t-shirts would be cool.
Might help us identify any fellow pub crawlers that may be face down on the table


----------



## Gerard_M (28/2/06)

RedBeard has a good point about Balmain, but I feel Darling st needs its own pub crawl. monkey Bar, Riverview, london, dick,The Royal Oak. too many to mention.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy (28/2/06)

Wadda bout getting some Ledderhausen and do some of that thigh slapping at the Beer Keller 

Pumpy


----------



## Gerard_M (28/2/06)

Pumpy
If you mant to dress up in leather outfits there are forums just for that!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (5/3/06)

OK I have racked up quite a few Brownie points this weekend, and should have plenty left to cash in for a pub crawl. As this event will take place after Easter, I may have to stay away from certain people for a little while, but thats no drama.

Places of Interest
What pubs have we decided on
Pick a date 

cheers
Gerard


----------



## Stuster (6/3/06)

Can I vote for the obvious, the Australian, at some point in the evening.

Dates, how about Saturday 22nd April?


----------



## Jim_Levet (6/3/06)

22nd is good as everybody usually does their cash on the 25th.
James


----------



## Linz (7/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> RedBeard has a good point about Balmain, but I feel Darling st needs its own pub crawl. monkey Bar, Riverview, london, dick,The Royal Oak. too many to mention.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="111535"][/post]​




Practice run !!!!


The 24th is fine for us too...

My suggested run:

Equilibrium (just for the sight of that many on tap, if it still exists by then)
The Red Oak..
'Squires
Belgian beer cafe
Lowenbrau
The Lord Nelson
The Australian

Feed prior or 'graze' along the way..

I left out the other start points as 'some' may be refused onto transport; and didnt even want to factor that in whether it happens or not..

But as I wrote earlier...its only my suggestion

Red...have a look at the T shirt shop over in Broadway shopping centre top of esc...might have some inspiration??


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/3/06)

I am saving all of my brownie points & beer vouchers for Golden Slipper day, also known as Golden Slurpper, & a trip to BrizVegas for the State of Origin. 
James


----------



## mikem108 (8/3/06)

I'll try to get back from holidays by the 22nd but it'll be a tough one.
Going to the Blues and roots fest  then kicking on for a few days...
..whens that practice run?


----------



## Gerard_M (8/3/06)

Practice run down Darling St
Off the top of my head

Sackville Hotel- St Arnau beers I think

Riverview- Braidwood? & St Arnau

Monkey Bar- Scharers, Hoegarden, RedBack

Royal Oak-Not sure

Courthouse-Not Sure

London- Coopers & Food, might be a good starting point

Maybe just a lunch at the London. Easy access by ferry or bus. It will definately work out cheaper!
Just a thought
Gerard


----------



## Linz (8/3/06)

OH BTW, the 22nd is good too...... :huh:


----------



## redbeard (8/3/06)

I dont think i can make the 22nd :-(
perhaps the practice run in balmain ...


----------



## Linz (8/3/06)

redbeard said:


> I dont think i can make the 22nd :-(
> perhaps the practice run in balmain ...
> [post="113462"][/post]​




NNOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

So is the date for this event fixed or not????(Doc, I think its your call again)

The 22nd of April was mentioned...would moving it forward or backward a week or two help to maximise numbers??

Just under FIVE (5) weeks to go!!!!(If its the 22nd) 

Im not counting honest!!!!


----------



## Doc (19/3/06)

My call. Oh dear. Don't even know where in the world I'll be in a five weeks time.
Lets lock in the date anyway and see what eventuates.

*April 22*

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (19/3/06)

Doc said:


> My call. Oh dear. Don't even know where in the world I'll be in a five weeks time.
> Lets lock in the date anyway and see what eventuates.
> 
> *April 22*
> ...



How many are confirmed going?

I'm seriously tempted to fly or drive down for the weekend...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Boozy the clown (19/3/06)

Hmm, two weeks before my second child is due, wife is making a frowny face... :unsure: 

Have to see what happens, last one was due during the redern riots, of course i had to go up on my roof with a six pack and watch that!


----------



## Pumpy (19/3/06)

Ross said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > My call. Oh dear. Don't even know where in the world I'll be in a five weeks time.
> ...



Ross you are a Bloody legend ,stuffed if i am going to try and keep up with you !!!!!!  

pumpy


----------



## Gerard_M (19/3/06)

Ross
The Australian & The Lord Nelson both have rooms upstairs.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

Ross said:


> *April 22*
> [post="115114"][/post]​


How many are confirmed going?
Cheers Ross
[post="115118"][/post]​[/quote]

Righto then lets start THE LIST !!

add your name to the end of the list if your committed to going!!


Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)


----------



## Gerard_M (19/3/06)

Righto then lets start THE LIST !!

Add your name to the end of the list if your committed to going!!


Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH


----------



## Stuster (19/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster


----------



## Doc (19/3/06)

This was the list of venues from last year.



> 1.Porterhouse Hotel
> 2. MacQuarie Hotel
> 3. The Pumphouse
> 4. James Squire Brewhouse and Restaraunt
> ...



My personal view is that it was a little rushed at the beginning and the end.
I feel we should cut the list back a litte and rather than concentrate on visting all establishments, go for the quality ones.

1. Equilibrium Hotel (Nice and Central to meet up at. Close to transport)
2. James Squire Brewhouse and Restaraunt 
3. RedOak 
4. Bavarian Beer Cafe
5. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf
6. Lowenbrau Keller (almost a double up on number 4, but worthy of a visit)
7. The Lord Nelson 
8. The Australian Heritage Hotel 


Thoughts ???

Doc


----------



## Boozy the clown (19/3/06)

Hmm Saturday night... maybe some will end up at the Orient or possibly Scruffies?


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

Doc said:


> 1. Equilibrium Hotel (Nice and Central to meet up at. Close to transport)
> 2. James Squire Brewhouse and Restaraunt
> 3. RedOak
> 4. Bavarian Beer Cafe
> ...




Looks good...kind of....can we go from Equ to redoak/Bavarian;

then we can either go JS for those with strong legs or straight on to the Belgian for those with strong wallets and meet again there and move on???


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/06)

I'd like to spend more time at the James Squire Brewhouse and the Belgian Heritage.

Any chance of tuning the RedOak in advance of the event, so we can chat the brewer, or get a tour (or do they brew elsewhere?)

Happy to skip the Nelson, or should we contact in advance to advise that we _must_ be allowed entry to their premises?

What about punching a quick schooey/ schmiddie of Thunderbolt each just to spin out the bar staff at the Pumphouse

If others prefer, I'd happy to concentrate on 6 venues, even if it means more walking.

Oh, and did I mention that I'm in!   

Seth


----------



## Boozy the clown (19/3/06)

If financial contoller allows (and our newborn) i'd love time to stomach two steins of Franziskaner at the Lowenbrau (followed by the obligitory honey schnapps).

Hmm... by that stage i think i'm one of the wiggles and drift to the Orient...

Danger will robinson!!!


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

ya kiddin' aint ya Boozy???


But if ya runnin' 'round thinkin' youre a wiggle....well maybe your better off in the orient!!!


----------



## Boozy the clown (19/3/06)

well it is only a trickle down the hill...


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

go up hill son!!

then you hit the lord nelson!!!!or the austalian if you take the stairs halfway!!

we going in as a bunch from Campbelltown station???


----------



## Boozy the clown (19/3/06)

Hmm maybe i'd be able to manage 'mash potato' rather than 'shitfaced vegatable'...

Dunno why i turn into a wiggle, my 2 yo son demands 'peter garret, peter garret daddy!' when he takes me to the tv!


----------



## Gerard_M (20/3/06)

I am not sure that the Thunderbolt is still on tap at The Pumphouse, which is a bummer for those that enjoyed the train ride. Maybe better off starting with a tour of The Nelson. It wouldn't be too hard to get Damon to show us around if he has a bit of notice(he is away the next 2 weeks). The more time spent at Squires brewhouse the better in my opinion, then the Lowenbrau because I have never been there!
Merc are you a starter?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mikem108 (20/3/06)

I'll try my best to get back from holidays for the 22nd if I can't  you know I'll be thinking of....come to think of it as I will have to be out of my accomodation in Bangalow on the friday I could bolt down and make it back to Sydney for saturday,
f%$k it I'm in

P.s.There's always

Bavarian Bier Cafe York
Level 2, 24 York St 
Sydney NSW 2000

For an alternative German vibe, same beers etc as Lowenbrau keller


----------



## Gerard_M (20/3/06)

OK maybe we can change the order a little. 

How about we start at 

1. The Lord Nelson ( Tour & talk with the brewer)

2. The Australian ( Pizzas for lunch )

3. Lowenbrau (German beers with plenty of cleavage from the waitresses)

4. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf

5. James Squire BrewHouse (Good food & plenty of screens for the footy)

6. Bavarian Beer Cafe

7. RedOak

8. Equilibrium Hotel 

Please feel free to add any others in.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## RichLum (20/3/06)

That's a good idea Gerard.. Start at the Rocks this time and go the other way.
I didn't really get to taste the beers in the Rocks properly last time as I was pretty much well on my way by then... 

Doubt we'll make much of a dent on the huge selection at the Equilibrium if it's last, but a lot of their large selection is nothing special...

Rogers on tap was a stand out when I was there.

And yes I'm in for the 22nd! Will see if I can drag a couple of mates along.

Rich


----------



## BennyBrewster (20/3/06)

Im up for it, few brewing mates aswell


----------



## Gerard_M (20/3/06)

Add your name to the list if you have enough brownie points to wander through some of Sydney's finest drinking establishments.

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends


----------



## crozdog (20/3/06)

I'm in!
Heres the updated list

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog


----------



## Gerard_M (20/3/06)

OK maybe we can change the order a little. 

How about we start at 

1. The Lord Nelson ( Tour & talk with the brewer) 

2. The Australian ( Pizzas for lunch )

3. Lowenbrau (German beers with plenty of cleavage from the waitresses)

4. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf

5. James Squire BrewHouse (Good food & plenty of screens for the footy)

6. Bavarian Beer Cafe

7. RedOak

8. Equilibrium Hotel 

Please feel free to add any others in. I spoke to the management at The Lord & they were happy for us to start there. I will talk to Damon when he gets back next week to arrange for him to show us around & tell us about the beers


Heres the updated list

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)


----------



## Doc (20/3/06)

Heres the updated list

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc


----------



## barls (20/3/06)

ill see whether the ptb both at work and home will let me come. ill get back to you


----------



## Weizguy (20/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> OK maybe we can change the order a little.
> 
> How about we start at
> 
> ...



G-man,

I like the way U think, but I may have to join U at the Australian, due to train timetables from Newcastle.  

...unless we can get samples at the Nelson!  :beer: 
Then I'm prepared to make a little more effort

Seth (now on the G-list)


----------



## Gerard_M (20/3/06)

Seth 
How can you be late when we haven't got a kick-off time yet?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (21/3/06)

OK....Im starting to think of the ground level of the last crawl....hows about we shuffle JS and the Bav n redoak, so that JS is on the downhill from redoak or Bav cafe....so......

1. The Lord Nelson ( Tour & talk with the brewer)

2. The Australian ( Pizzas for lunch )

3. Lowenbrau (German beers with plenty of cleavage from the waitresses)

4. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf


5. Bavarian Beer Cafe


6. RedOak


7. James Squire BrewHouse (Good food & plenty of screens for the footy)
then short walk and train ride(if necessary) to monorail station and round to equilibrium


8. Equilibrium Hotel 


Thoughts????


----------



## Gerard_M (21/3/06)

OK maybe we can change the order a little. 

How about we start at 

1. The Lord Nelson ( Tour & talk with the brewer) 

2. The Australian ( Pizzas for lunch )

3. Lowenbrau (German beers with plenty of cleavage from the waitresses)

4. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf

5. Bavarian Beer Cafe

6. RedOak 

7. James Squire BrewHouse (Good food & plenty of screens for the footy)

8. Equilibrium Hotel 

Please feel free to add any others in. I spoke to the management at The Lord & they were happy for us to start there. I will talk to Damon when he gets back next week to arrange for him to show us around & tell us about the beers


Heres the updated list

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
[post="115413"][/post]​[/quote]


----------



## mikem108 (21/3/06)

Will probably bring Leon with me


----------



## PostModern (21/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo


I guess I'd better meet all you blokes sometime. Count me in!
(provided I'm not away on holidays with the kids that weekend)


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/3/06)

Just watch yer P's & Q's though guys or you'll be snipped.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Trev (21/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev


----------



## homekegger1 (21/3/06)

Provided I am not working that w/e count me in

Cheers

Craig

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1


----------



## Duff (21/3/06)

If I'm allowed out, I'm a possible. I may need a good night out after drinking Fiji Bitter for a week before :huh: 

Cheers.


Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff


----------



## Linz (21/3/06)

homekegger1 said:


> Provided I am not working that w/e count me in
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...





Haven't heard of "The great Australian Sickie/s"?!?!?!

Dont work in town do you???

that could be bad...running into the angry guy working your shift?? 

half/fully cut, having a ball!!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (21/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
HomeBrewWorld.com

*Yep, count me in to please!*


----------



## Gerard_M (21/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M & Janelle 
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
HomeBrewWorld.com

I get a discount on the number of brownie points required by bringing the wife.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (21/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I get a discount on the number of brownie points required by bringing the wife.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="115657"][/post]​



Only if you turn up on time and for the full event 

Doc


----------



## homekegger1 (21/3/06)

Linz said:


> homekegger1 said:
> 
> 
> > Provided I am not working that w/e count me in
> ...



Oh I have heard of a thing called a sicky, but in my line of work we need to actually see a doctor before they will send you home. And they suppply the doctors. No visit to the doctor then bad luck... Oh to be like the normal people and be able to call in sick... :angry: 

Cheers


----------



## Gerard_M (21/3/06)

I could bring the mother in law instead. Does the Belgian Beer Cafe serve a Chamay shandy?

cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (21/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I could bring the mother in law instead. Does the Belgian Beer Cafe serve a Chamay shandy?
> 
> cheers
> Gerard
> [post="115665"][/post]​



No, and we take threats like that seriously 

Doc

PS: YOu need the MIL to baby sit anyway


----------



## MCWB (21/3/06)

PostModern said:


> I guess I'd better meet all you blokes sometime. Count me in!
> (provided I'm not away on holidays with the kids that weekend)
> [post="115572"][/post]​


What he said, April 22 locked in! :beer:

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M
JH
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
MCWB


----------



## Gerard_M (22/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB

Thats a pretty good turnout so far, has anyone confirmed that JH is a starter? I know it was mentioned in a different topic.
Ross are you still only a maybe?
And where is Merc's Own?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy (22/3/06)

I was planning to come but maybe overseas at that time  

Pumpy


----------



## Ross (22/3/06)

Pumpy said:


> I was planning to come but maybe overseas at that time
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="115738"][/post]​



Bugger, where will I sleep :blink:


----------



## Duff (22/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Thats a pretty good turnout so far, has anyone confirmed that JH is a starter? I know it was mentioned in a different topic.
> Ross are you still only a maybe?
> And where is Merc's Own?
> Cheers
> ...



I was only thinking last night whether Mercs Own will trot along with JH. I was disapointed when I switched over to find they were running a highlights package last night, but that was quickly doused when Chris Bath came on :beerbang: :super:  Wooohoooo. Either/or will do Merc, poor bugger.....


----------



## crusher (22/3/06)

Sorry guys, dont know how to add to list. but add us to the list plus the Deb, seeing as Mel, Janelle & where is Sandra Trev, coming. Won't have the back of my truck to myself this time though. Todd


----------



## Linz (22/3/06)

Like this??


Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb


----------



## barls (22/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb
barls????


----------



## Trev (22/3/06)

Crusher,

Yep, told Sandra and now she's in for it as well - I can save my brownie points  


Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb
barls????


Trev


----------



## Doc (22/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> OK maybe we can change the order a little.
> 
> How about we start at
> 
> ...



Is this order locked in ?
I guess the Equilibrium becomes optional because I don't think anyone will make it past the JS.
Shall I do the map as per last year ? Link to last years map
I know Redbeard doesn't have access to the Public Service Colour A3 printer this year, so you will have to print your own copies 

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (22/3/06)

Doc said:


> <chopped>
> Is this order locked in ?
> I guess the Equilibrium becomes optional because I don't think anyone will make it past the JS.
> Doc </chopped>
> [post="115832"][/post]​



I say "Yes". Lock that one in Edddie, er, Doc?

Works for me, but Equlibrium is just there as a tease, eh? No-one's gonna make it there.

Seth's 2 bob worth


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Please count me in I have rescheduled my overseas trip .  

Ross you are welcome to stay, the pillow is a bit hard in the spare room you may have to stuff it with some fluffy whole hops to make it comfortable .  


Pumpy


----------



## KoNG (23/3/06)

Doc said:


> I know Redbeard doesn't have access to the Public Service Colour A3 printer this year, so you will have to print your own copies
> 
> Doc
> [post="115832"][/post]​



at this stage Dubai is a very "grey" area for me, so if i am in the country i will try and get along. Please note: i consult to a Gov agency and will have no qualms printing out some pretty colourful maps for everyone to enjoy, its the least i can do.  
(hell, i printed my 30th invites of 3 pages, on transparency.... which is apparently not great for the printer.... to all 40 people here aswell... h34r: )


----------



## Mercs Own (23/3/06)

I asked JH if she would like to come along as my guest for an evening of fun, frivolity and beer. She said she was real keen but when I explained due to funds she would have to share a room with one of you lot she seemed to lose interest???

Maybe I should have said she could share my room but I am married and wouldnt dare think of such a thing.................

Being Melbourne bound and busy I will have to pass on the crawl sounds pretty bloody though! Of course JH sends her best and wishes she could be there. Really!

edit: my wife didnt think that was all that funny


----------



## timmy (23/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb
barls????
Timmy

Spouse has it pencillled in our little black book. Should be right unless i'm really bad.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (23/3/06)

Hey,
I opened my 'big one' to a few guys from work about the crawl (they are actually beer appreciators too) ! thanks to a litlle coaching  
Is it cool to invite them on the craw or not? Dont wanna put any noses out of place. 

HBW


----------



## Linz (23/3/06)

you get to baby sit them.....

No bulldogs supporters amongst them is there, or that type??


'cause its all about the beer!!!


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Linz
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy


----------



## Franko (23/3/06)

Count me in
Franko


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Im hangin out with Franko just in case there is a Scrap he looks pretty handy to me .

Pumpy :super:


----------



## Franko (23/3/06)

Thanks Pumpy
youre safe with me


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

We need you Franko Campelltown train station is like a War Zone at 10.30 Saturday night 

Pumpy :unsure:


----------



## Franko (23/3/06)

Ill be there


----------



## Weizguy (23/3/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Hey,
> I opened my 'big one' to a few guys from work about the crawl (they are actually beer appreciators too) ! thanks to a litlle coaching
> Is it cool to invite them on the craw or not? Dont wanna put any noses out of place.
> 
> ...


Forumers/AHBers,

Let me play devil's advocate, for just a moment, OK? h34r: 

Q: How many guys, dude?

A couple of blokes should be cool, and that's probably what U mean. However, and I know I'm being a snob here (and I hate that), this is an AHB function, and we would be losing the plot if your posse outnumbers ours.

I brought some mates last year, so we will need names in advance, at least.

Hey, why are we collecting names? Another AHBer asked me today. Is it just to verify numbers of attendees?

Ah, stuff it! Bring 'em all along!!!  

But there will be big trouble if any of 'em order a megaswill, OK? *OK?*

Just so long as we understand each other, right? It could get messy, comprende?

And I know that I speak for at least one member of this forum, and we are unanimous in that (credit here to Mrs Slocombe from "Are you being served?").

Seth out again


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Linz :angry: 
Little squares(Mrs Linz)
Gerard_M 
Janelle 
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy :super: 
Franko B)


----------



## Duff (23/3/06)

Boy, it should be a good night with you there Pumpy  

Cheers.


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Duff everybody seems bigger than me i worry i may not keep up with you all  

Pumpy


----------



## Little_Squares (23/3/06)

Just thought I'd clarify a few of our names.......

Linz :blink: 
Little squares (Mrs Linz)  
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") h34r: 

I'd love to see a few more ladies on the list. How about it guys? Anyone want to convince their wives/significant others? Doesn't this gain brownie points if they have a good time? Perhaps it'll give you another few brewing hours......


----------



## Weizguy (23/3/06)

That's OK. The big guys will look after us.

Just remember: Hit first!, Hit hard!

Seth out


----------



## Ross (23/3/06)

Pumpy said:


> Ross you are welcome to stay, the pillow is a bit hard in the spare room you may have to stuff it with some fluffy whole hops to make it comfortable .
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="115869"][/post]​



Pumpy, how far from the airport are you? My memory's a bit fuzzy :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Ross its about 50 K dont worry I will pick you up and take you back to the airport so long as I dont have to keep up with your drinking  .

You will have to risk the return trip via Campbelltown station but dont worry Franko is escorting us back, 'Little squares' is first guard, Me and Linz will be hiding behind the seats somewhere on the Tarango ( thats the train) Its my birthday today and had six Guiness and array of other stuff in training to keep up with ya !!!!!

pumpy


----------



## Little_Squares (23/3/06)

Any chance on gaining the Carzbrookistan Imperial Stout (9%)
recipe Ross?


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Bedtime Little squares 

pumpy


----------



## Ross (23/3/06)

Little_Squares said:


> Any chance on gaining the Carzbrookistan Imperial Stout (9%)
> recipe Ross?
> [post="116047"][/post]​



just pm'd you


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Little_Squares said:


> Any chance on gaining the Carzbrookistan Imperial Stout (9%)
> recipe Ross?
> [post="116047"][/post]​




Carzbrookistan Imperial Stout (9%)
Ooooohhhhhhh my head 



Pumpy


----------



## berapnopod (24/3/06)

Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod


----------



## homebrewworld.com (24/3/06)

Berapnopod is on the crawl !!

We'll all be sweet now boys and girls, Berapnopod is one *'lean mean thrashing machine'* 
Bring it on Bulldogs !!! :super:


----------



## berapnopod (24/3/06)

HBW.C, what are you talking about? In what sense do I 'thrash'? And is it a good sense or a bad one?
Honestly, I don't know what this world is coming to!

BTW, It'll be my birthday on the 21st, so don't forget to bring me prezzies. 

Berp.


----------



## Ross (24/3/06)

berapnopod said:


> Linz
> Little squares (Mrs Linz)
> Gerard_M
> Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
> ...



Bloody hell, with these numbers the first one's served will be finished before the last beers poured!!! - we'll have to employ a "runner" for the day, to go & get the orders in...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Hopeye (24/3/06)

Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod 
Hopeye


----------



## Thommo (24/3/06)

Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod
Hopeye
Thommo


----------



## KoNG (24/3/06)

this is looking like a big event now..!
i would suggest any venue that is likely to have someone on the door be moved to early in the day. Those city door bitches love nothing more than refusing entry to a bunch of people larger than 6-8 people, especially as the sun starts to go down. 30 people to a venue would be big no matter where you go.


----------



## beer slayer (24/3/06)

I cant let all you people have all the fun Im In

Cheers
Beer Slayer


----------



## Hopsta (24/3/06)

I'm in, at this rate they're going to have to block streets off to let the AHB parade through.


Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
JH ??????
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum + friends
Benny Brewster + friends 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
barls????
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod
Hopeye
Thommo 
Beer Slayer
Hopsta


----------



## barls (24/3/06)

KoNG said:


> this is looking like a big event now..!
> i would suggest any venue that is likely to have someone on the door be moved to early in the day. Those city door bitches love nothing more than refusing entry to a bunch of people larger than 6-8 people, especially as the sun starts to go down. 30 people to a venue would be big no matter where you go.
> [post="116167"][/post]​


thats when you say something like why not, is this discrimination and i want to see the manager. done this plenty of time with the boys from work. but the best one is to go right lets go somewhere that wants our money.


----------



## RichLum (24/3/06)

Might have to break into smaller groups to enter some places....

If we get to the James Squire before the sun goes down [edit] (all depends how busy they are on the night though with non dingin customers...[/edit] should be OK going in in groups of 6 or 8.

Equilibrium has door bitches and may bea problem if everyone ends up getting there...


----------



## berapnopod (24/3/06)

Just thinking out loud here, but is it worth contacting the places on the list to see if they can make special arrangements for a large group of beer connoisseurs?

They may be able to provide a special room for us or sommink like that.

Berp.


----------



## Gerard_M (24/3/06)

I will be talking to Damon from The Lord Nelson this week, & will also have a chat to Paddy from The Australian, we might get up on the roof! 

With the first 2 stops they will be cool as the afternoon will not have taken its toll on the participating "beer connoisseurs". ( sorry berp but that title is a toss & shouldn't be used on the day)

Lowenbrau we can just turn up & sit down out the front, shouldn't be a drama, same for the Bavarian joint & RedOak, they will be thankful for Sat arvo customers. 

As long as we are turning up in reasonable condition without making a show it won't be a drama. We are going to the sorts of places that most pub crawls avoid as they are over priced beers that don't appeal to the masses.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Weizguy (24/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> <excerpt> We are going to the sorts of places that most pub crawls avoid as they are over priced beers that don't appeal to the masses.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard
> ...


Bulkbuy!
Surely they won't be overpriced if we organise a bulk-buy in advance. We could reserve a keg at each pub, and get a schooner each.

Are they really overpriced, or should we just buy a few cases and go down to the park?

I will assume U mean overpriced for the megaswill market, not overpriced in general? It is "The Rocks", and I s'pose U expect to pay a premium if U drink with the tourists.

So, what ur saying is that they'll look after us cause we're bringing in some seriously appreciated Saturday arvo trade. Should be worth a free round at each venue!

Excellent suggestion, G-man. :beerbang: Pure genius.

Sethule out


----------



## Gerard_M (25/3/06)

Weizguy said:


> So, what ur saying is that they'll look after us cause we're bringing in some seriously appreciated Saturday arvo trade.[post="116249"][/post]​



EXACTLY


----------



## Linz (25/3/06)

Tip.

Paddy aint at The Australian anymore...or so we were informed a few saturdays ago


----------



## Gerard_M (25/3/06)

Linz said:


> Tip.
> 
> Paddy aint at The Australian anymore...or so we were informed a few saturdays ago
> [post="116302"][/post]​



thanks Linz, Shorty still owns the place so it shouldn't be too much trouble.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (25/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > So, what ur saying is that they'll look after us cause we're bringing in some seriously appreciated Saturday arvo trade.[post="116249"][/post]​
> ...




But more importantly


CASHED UP AND WELL BEHAVED!!!


----------



## Little_Squares (25/3/06)

I agree wholeheartedly with contacting some of our industry 'friends' to let them know we're coming. 30 or so beer appreciators are going to look rowdy no matter our behaviour.

However, as we're not likely to stay at any one place for a longish period of time, I'm not sure a space can be reserved (other than lunch at the Australian). Let's try though. Should we nominate someone to contact all of our destinations to check out the logistics of our entire group being able to be served all at once?

Obviously we're all going to want different beers at different places, but if we are going to be spending upwards of $150 ($5/beer @30 people) per round, they should give us quite a break! :blink:


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/06)

I had a chat with Damon (The brewer) & Blair( The owner) at The Lord Nelson last night. Damon will be there on the day for a chat & a look around. They were more than happy to have all of us show up, so what time is kick-off? How about 1.30pm!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tseay (28/3/06)

Why not take the opportunity to generate some positive PR for the AHB and use the crawl as a fund raiser for the good brewers of Innisfail. Or Craig the ex-Coke contractor who's in all sorts of strife. eg 10 bucks to join the crawl and $5 admission to each pub. You could pick up a few travellers along the way .

Just a thought.


----------



## Linz (28/3/06)

Gerard ...

I thought the plan was to start at the Nelson and move onto the Australian for pizzas for lunch...so a 12.00noon at the latest Id say....but just my opinion...

what say the rest of you????


----------



## barls (28/3/06)

im out i have to work unfortunately


----------



## Linz (28/3/06)

Tseay 

Not wanting to sound like an insensitive biatch.....BUT!!! 

$10 to start and $5 a pub!!! that's $90 before you get to count the first drink, and those on last years crawl know what it cost them each....I did the best $100 on the night, so doubling it for the Wife to come along this year( prolly more, she likes a good beve) and then the $90 'surcharge' on top....

if the extras are added ...Sorry....but count me out...$300+ for a night out??


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/06)

Linz is spot on, The Lord was a pre-lunch stop. How does a 12 noon or 12.30pm start suit those that are travelling from Newcastle & other far flung places? That way we should be up the hill for pizzas @ the Australian around 1.30pm.

What do you think?


----------



## Pumpy (28/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Linz is spot on, The Lord was a pre-lunch stop. How does a 12 noon or 12.30pm start suit those that are travelling from Newcastle & other far flung places? That way we should be up the hill for pizzas @ the Australian around 1.30pm.
> 
> What do you think?
> [post="116857"][/post]​



Yay!!!! pizzas @ the Australian around 1.30pm.

Pu  mpy


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/06)

Linz said:


> Tseay
> 
> Not wanting to sound like an insensitive biatch.....BUT!!!
> 
> ...



I agree with Linz on this. The day will put a serious dent in the wallet. The 3rd, 4th, & 5th stops are over priced to the point where I am tempted to make my own beer! As it's a once off I will put up with it.

Maybe something like a one-off gold coin donation at a pub which has a charity box on the bar?

cheers
Gerard


----------



## RichLum (28/3/06)

Agree that with the cost of the beers at some of the pubs we are going to (up to $15 or so a pop at the Belgian), and factoring in the number of pubs we are going to, the day will be expensive enough as it is.

Any start time suits me.
I guess if we want to try and get to the James Squire in time for the footy we may need to take that into account as well...

Rich


----------



## Little_Squares (28/3/06)

Gerard & Other Pub Crawlers. 

I was going to make an anonymous query at the Red Oak, Bavarian, Belgium and Lowenbrau to see if they can handle a large group of home brewers and judges (to add an element of beer snobbery) for an hour or two on the day. Just so that they can allow staff and space for us as we would all like to be served before the first one's finished as Homebrewworld.com mentioned..... 

I'd like to run this by you all first as I am fully aware that some of us have contacts at some of our locations or may have already begun this process. What do you think? I'm happy to do this for us if most of us are in agreement.


----------



## Linz (28/3/06)

Just wondering , with the numbers of AHB members alone......

Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum 
Benny Brewster 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod
Hopeye
Thommo 
Beer Slayer
Hopsta 


this'll hurt!! (flame suit on)

Should we cull the 'friends' and make it members only???(how many friends are we talking about???)

First words were "Just wondering"!


----------



## homekegger1 (29/3/06)

I must say I agree with Linz, there seems to be a rather large number of AHB members here and the group is getting bigger. I can't see in all honesty that each place will welcome 40+ people in a group with open arms.

my 2cent worth.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Doc (29/3/06)

My view is that this is an AHB social event and should be limited to AHB members especially with the numbers we are looking at having turn up. It would be nice to know that the people we are mixing with are AHB members and passionate about beer, rather than just some blokes out for an arvo on the turps.
I had difficulties remembering the names of some of the AHB members last year. There will be no way I'd be able to remember both the names and who was a member or a mates mate in the aftermath.

Keep it small, keep it focused.

Doc


----------



## Little_Squares (2/4/06)

Franko has given of his precious time and has designed a polo shirt for us - we figured it'd come in handy should we need a collared shirt to enter any particular premises or area (up there for thinking).

Could you please vote on the poll regarding your interest in this shirt as we need to move quickly to get them ordered, printed and delivered in time. Sizing, payment etc, will be posted once interest has been gauged, but at this time it's looking like costing less than $25-30 per shirt.



Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum 
Benny Brewster 
Crozdog
Ross (maybe)
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod
Hopeye
Thommo 
Beer Slayer
Hopsta


----------



## Duff (5/4/06)

Maybe JH is free now to join the pub crawl now after the decision to boot her off the show last night :angry:

Will have to flick over and watch Survivor from now on, Noeline just doesn't seem to compare :blink:


----------



## KoNG (5/4/06)

the big upset.... kate langbroek through.. JH out

politics...!!!!

Merc.?


----------



## Gerard_M (10/4/06)

OK lets get this back up the top of the list.

We start at *THE LORD NELSON *@ 12 noon on April 22nd. Tour & a talk with Damon, the brewer.

The rooftop at *THE AUSTRALIAN HOTEL *is booked for us from 1pm-3pm.
There is the ability to pre-order lunch. If you go to their website and check out the pizza menu. Fax through the down loaded form on the Friday.
(yes we will have to negotiate some stairs, but it's a great view!)
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy (10/4/06)

How may times would the waitress gets asked for a Gourmet 'Crocodile pizza' 

"And make it Snappy"  

Pumpy


----------



## cheapdrunk (10/4/06)

Hi guys, sorry for ignorance, new member and new to forums. I'm keen as, when where how much etc.....


----------



## Gerard_M (10/4/06)

We start at 

1. The Lord Nelson ( Tour & talk with the brewer) 12 noon

2. The Australian ( Pizzas for lunch on the roof 1-3pm )

3. Lowenbrau (German beers with plenty of cleavage from the waitresses)

4. Heritage Belgian Beer Caf

5. Bavarian Beer Cafe

6. RedOak 

7. James Squire BrewHouse (Good food & plenty of screens for the footy)

8. Equilibrium Hotel


----------



## cheapdrunk (10/4/06)

Sweet.. I'm in if that's ok, someone was saying it's $90 before you even start drinking!? What's the cost?


----------



## Trev (10/4/06)

The cost is what you eat and drink <_< 

LS has had some shirts made up for the event, which could add to the overall cost, but I think you're too late for that right now.

See ya on the 22nd


Trev


----------



## cheapdrunk (10/4/06)

DONE. I'm in 100%... 

LS do you still have any shirts Large, XL anything? If so I'll grab one, give me an email and I'll get he cash to you asap. [email protected]


----------



## Little_Squares (11/4/06)

cheapdrunk, I've replied to your email on the polo shirt thread.

Just looking forward to sampling something new on the crawl....if that's possible.

Anyone out there know of something rare-ish we may encounter on the day - just to whet our appetites.....?


----------



## cheapdrunk (12/4/06)

Ive got a little trick that can make tooheys new taste like a coke and ice cream spider!!! :blink: 

don't know if that helps at all


----------



## Linz (12/4/06)

I'll be watching!!! :huh:


----------



## Little_Squares (13/4/06)

Can't say how Tooheys New could possibly resemble a coke and icecream spider, unless you get a schooner of said beer (eww) and empty it out, refill with coke and add icecream! Ta Da......


----------



## cheapdrunk (13/4/06)

Ok I as going to wait till the saturday but here it is..

1 Schooner of New  
1 7oz tai maria and coke

Drink (or thow out) half the schooner of New, poor the tia mariaand coke in. And drink/sip/skull... 

sounds disgusting but it has to be tried to be belived, every onethat's had itloves it... good dessert drink.


:excl: 
disclaimer: I have never had this drink sober, so no one can punch me on the tour if they try it and hate it...


----------



## PostModern (15/4/06)

cheapdrunk, why would anyone on a beersnob/homebrewer pubcrawl possibly try that? *shudder*

Anyway lads, percussion instruments are firmly polished and attached, passport signed by SWMBO and funds safely transferred to splurge account. Looking forward to next weekend. (I will have earned the drink, having to childcare the 3 little terrors all week while Mrs PoMo works).


----------



## Ross (16/4/06)

Woo Hoo  - overseas trip won't be till after next week & the ministry of finance has told me to go & enjoy a :chug: or 2...
So I'm now a definate... Will fly down either Friday or first thing Saturday.

Linz 
Little squares (Mrs Linz) 
Gerard_M 
Janelle (Mrs Gerard_M)
Stuster
Boozy The Clown
Mikem108 
Leon
RichLum 
Benny Brewster 
Crozdog
Doc
Seth
PoMo
Trev
Sandra (Mrs Trev)
Homekegger1
Duff
HomeBrewWorld.com
MCWB
crusher
the Deb (Mrs Crusher)
Timmy
Pumpy (Mrs Franko) 
Franko (The "Muscle") 
Berapnopod
Hopeye
Thommo 
Beer Slayer
Hopsta 
Ross

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (16/4/06)

All booked - arrive Sydney 3.30pm Friday...

Staying with Pumpy (a big thankyou to all those that pm'd me offering accom. Really appreciated) & looking forward to a big day...

Let's rock-n-roll  

cheers Ross


----------



## RichLum (19/4/06)

Going to have to pull out of this weekend I'm sorry guys.
Bank account took an absolute hammering the easter long weekend...

Ah well... will probably be sitting at home drinking one of my HB'd Belgian ales and thinking of you.

Rich


----------



## Doc (19/4/06)

I'm looking tentative for Saturday.
Been laid up the last two days with a virus or food poisoning so haven't eaten for two days. Fingers crossed I'm on the mend with all the medication I've been taking.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (19/4/06)

Hmmm beer and medication......

Better than that concoction cheapdrunk is gunner be drinkin'....


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/06)

Doc said:


> I'm looking tentative for Saturday.
> Been laid up the last two days with a virus or food poisoning so haven't eaten for two days. Fingers crossed I'm on the mend with all the medication I've been taking.
> 
> Beers,
> ...


Hope yr fine for the weekend. Here's ma fingers crossed on it!

U know alky kills antibiotix, so stay home for yr health if you need to take them.

Hopefully we can have fun in yr absence, what with Ross along, and all...

Cheers Ross & Beerz Doc

Nanny Seth


----------



## crozdog (20/4/06)

I wasn't sure where 1 or 2 of these establishments were so I looked em up. Then I thought that others may not know where they are either. So I created the attached word doc with maps incase anyone was interested or wanted to join the group later on in the day.

Heres to a top day.

See you all there.

Crozdog 

View attachment AHB_Sydney_Pub_Crawl.doc


----------



## Stuster (20/4/06)

Nice one crozdog. Feeling thirsty already.


----------



## berapnopod (20/4/06)

I haven't been on an AHB pub crawl before, so I may be asking something thats obvious to most, but...
I see there are times scheduled for the first two stops. Will there be any times scheduled for the others?


Berp.


----------



## Weizguy (20/4/06)

Berp,

As we have no scheduled appointments with the other publicans/brewers, we might remain flexible, and take it at leisure.  

Last year, we had a schedule for all the pubs, but that went (a bit) to chaos when the Pumphouse barely had anything that we wanted, and the Nelson refused us entry due to a private function.

I'm happy either way, so if someone wants to schedule us, go for it.
Let's just get the plan happening soon, please. I don't like to be unprepapred.

Someone remind to check out the bottleshop at the Lowenbrau. Will we be staying there long enough for a cigar?  

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M (20/4/06)

The first two stops required set times as at The Lord Nelson, Damon will be available to talk to us about the brewery, & his beers. The Australian would be a nightmare if we didn't get upstairs reserved. We don't have to stay until 3pm, just have some lunch & a few different beers before wandering on to the next stop. I gave the guys at Redoak a rough idea of our arrival being 4pm-5.30pm. 

At this stage I am no-chance of making it due to both wife & daughter having been to different Hospitals this week.

Have fun
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (20/4/06)

Wow, dropping like flies they are! 
Hope things are OK with your ladies, Gerard. 
Doc, get better!!!!

My visa from the Minister of Domestic Affairs gives me until about 6pm so I can make the 6:30pm train home. I need to keep a few braincells for Sunday. Still, that's a good 6 hours of drinking time.


----------



## Stuster (20/4/06)

Sorry to hear that Gerard. Hope all get well soon.
Doctor, heal thyself.  
I still feel fine, but I'm starting to wonder if the Curse Of The Pubcrawl will strike soon.


----------



## Duff (21/4/06)

Sorry all, I'm out for tomorrow  Have a bit of work here at the Uni which has come up and have to take care of unfortunately. Enjoy yourselves, look forward to the piccy's.

Cheers.


----------



## timmy (21/4/06)

And Another one out. Bloody work.

If I can I might try to drop in but I start work at 3pm.


----------



## Boozy the clown (21/4/06)

The roster clown tells me I have to be at work 5.30am on Sunday, that means I have to get up at 3.45am. :angry: 

So, after the Lowenbrau stop i'll be on my way home... Cant say no to a stein of Fraziskaner!!! :beer:


----------



## Doc (21/4/06)

I'm on the mend. Managed to get some solid food into myself today for the first time since Monday. Woohooo.
No where near match fitness for an AHB pub crawl, but I will be putting in an appearance at the Lord Nelson to say hello etc, and maybe manage a pint.

See you all tomorrow.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## homebrewworld.com (21/4/06)

Onya Doc,
Get a few under ya belt, and you will be ready for a pie floater, and fight for a cab!


----------



## Weizguy (21/4/06)

It'll be good to see U there, Doc.

Hope it goes well, and I hope you _get_ well.

Just about to pitch yeast for another Arrogant one (US-56).

Beers!

Seth out :beer:


----------



## Linz (22/4/06)

Just back from some last minute training with Franko, pumpy and Ross....at the Camden valley inn


----------



## Weizguy (22/4/06)

Linz,

Here's me tonite, at home brewing an Arrogant, while the Dragon goes out for dinner.

My priorities are bad, aren't they?

Hope my training doesn't let me down.

See U and the better half tomorrow.

Seth out


----------



## Boozy the clown (22/4/06)

Beer up ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## Weizguy (22/4/06)

...just a brief post b4 I'm out the door.

Gotta take a gravity reading of my Arrogant, and finish the coffee that'll have to get me through to midday. It's long train trip, but cheaper than parking my car in the city, and a lot safer too.

See ya's.

Testify!
Seth :beerbang: :beer: :chug:


----------



## Hopeye (22/4/06)

Just need some last minute horse trading b4 I'm on the train........


----------



## PostModern (22/4/06)

I'm having breakfast and will be at Central around 11:15 on the 9:53 from Bulli. See you all at the Lord Nelson.


----------



## timmy (22/4/06)

I should be looking ok to drop in at the Australian before work. Just a middy will be all I can have.


----------



## Doc (22/4/06)

Saw the AHB'ers off to a great start.
Damon gave a tour of the brewery at the Lord Nelson. Great to see the bits you don't see through the glass behind the bar.
Must be a good 25 on the tour. Pity I don't have full health back to be a part of the whole day.
Saw photos being taken so there should be a few good images from later in the day 
Great to put some faces to screen names too.

Doc


----------



## timmy (22/4/06)

Same goes for all the faces I briefly caught at the Aussie. I really didn't feel like working after that.


----------



## Boozy the clown (22/4/06)

And let the 'wheelchair incident' live in the legend of the tales of Linz, witnessess to prove the account. It was a harrowing experience...

Skid marks everywhere, some of the pavers too.


----------



## PostModern (22/4/06)

Bloody great to meet so many of you. Execellent night on the piss, excellent. Still feel robbed for the $14.90 Baltic Porter bottle at Red Oak, tho  Cheers all at end of a leggless night (Mel excluded from prizes ).


----------



## Stuster (23/4/06)

A great night out. Thanks to those who set it all up. Good beers (bar the Redoak). Great to meet so many AHBers. Cheers.


----------



## berapnopod (23/4/06)

Had a great time yesterday on the pub crawl. For your amusement, you can see some pics here. I've provided them without comment, except to say that Pumpy, you'll find a pic of you with your hero in there 

I was looking forward to a rather low key afternoon, but that went out the window with that Plum Schnapps - at 43%!!

Berp.


----------



## beer slayer (23/4/06)

It was a great day had some fantastic beers and a couple the weren't the best. Great to meet some AHB people and put a face to them. Great photos Berp.
Cheers
BS


----------



## homebrewworld.com (23/4/06)

Top day !
Visited a few of the establishments that i have been meaning to get to for a long time.

Some great beers.
Best of the day for me was the RedOak 'Baltic Porter' followed by 'Little Creatures'...on tap !

Great to meet the guys and gals, and with the photos (berapnopod) i can try remember names/handles.

See ya next time!
:beer:


----------



## Linz (23/4/06)

Had a great time.....pushing the wheelchair!!

But thats another story...when I wasn't


----------



## Pumpy (23/4/06)

berapnopod said:


> Had a great time yesterday on the pub crawl. For your amusement, you can see some pics here. I've provided them without comment, except to say that Pumpy, you'll find a pic of you with your hero in there
> 
> I was looking forward to a rather low key afternoon, but that went out the window with that Plum Schnapps - at 43%!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrew,

It was great to catch up with everyone .

My mouth is still puckered from drinking the 'Timmeremans Gueuze ' Lambic you suggested at the Belgian beer cafe :blink: 

Thanks again for posting a picture of me and my old mate and 'hero' Reinhard Wurtz the Manager of the Lowenbrau cellar and former boxer who has the world stein carrying record for carrrying twenty full one litre beer steins each weighs 2.1kg a total of 42kg over a distance of 40M.  

Pumpy


----------



## homekegger1 (23/4/06)

Thanks to all for a great day. Many beers were consumed and certainly enjoyed. It was great to actually put faces to names and names to faces. :beerbang: 

Look forward to catching up will all again in the future.

Mrs HK also said she had a good time. God bless her for Driving.  

Cheers and Beers :beer: 

HK B)


----------



## Little_Squares (23/4/06)

Thank goodness for the great beer! Helped enormously with the pain (and possible broken leg) of the now infamous "wheelchair down a ramp" incident. At least we had the police present to witness the attempted spousal murder by my wonderful and loving hubby Linz......lol.

Was impressed with the presentation of the beer/dessert tasting plate at the Red Oak, but disappointed that others didn't find the beers much chop.

Fave beer of the night had to be the Westmalle Tripel (always a fave) at the Belgium. Roechfort 10 was superb, but it's difficult to appreciate it when it costs you more than it does to fill the car............

Great to meet everyone and put faces to avatars, especially HomeKegger1 and Emma. Hope to meet up again soon - once swelling goes down and cast comes off....

BTW - a massive THANKS to Gerard, who although couldn't be with us, organised the reception given to us at each place. BEERZ to Gerard!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Franko (23/4/06)

What a bloody Great Day and Nite,
It was great to meet and put a face to everyone that showed up.
Many beers consumed and some funny things witnessed (lol)

Many thanks Again for a great day out cant wait to catch up with you all and do it again
Cheers
Franko


----------



## Ross (23/4/06)

Back home & in one piece  - A big thank's to everyone for accepting a cane toad in your midst & making it such a great day... I had a ball :beer: 

Always good to be able to put faces to names & chew the cud over a beer or 3...

I'll post some pictures over the next couple of days...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Gerard_M (23/4/06)

Good to see everybody enjoyed the day. I saw Crusher & Mrs Crusher this arvo, they said they enjoyed the crawl, but you have to think the truck was a bit cold last night!
While you were wandering from pub to pub, I was going from chemist shop to chemist shop trying to find some Panadol Sinus tablets. It seems they are hard to get for people with a sinus infection (A gift from my snot covered daughter). I explained to the guy that I wasn't going to make speed, I just wanted to be able to breath. After filling out some personal info he found some in the safe out the back!
Maybe next year
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Ross (23/4/06)

What a coincidence - yesterday was World Beer Day. good to see we celebrated it in style :beer: 

Edit: Whoops, got my dates mixed - looks like it's today - an excuse for another beer :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/06)

Thanks to all for the company, conversation, amusement, and an excellent birthday present/day out for me.

Gerard, thanks for the intro to the venues. Shame that you couldn't come along, and dirty shame that U gotta sign paperwork to get medication. See U next time, maybe.

It was great to let one's hair down, even if it was facial hair. I think I had the longest brewer's beard on the day (ha ha).

Linz, thanks for the reminder to visit the bottlo at the Lowenbrau.

Boozy,...so much for going home after the Lowenbrau. At least U went home after the Squire brewhouse (I hope).

For World Beer Day, I just bottled 10 litres of an Irish Red, made with Aussie Malt by a half-Dutch brewer. (*Edit - Gonna keg the other 15 litres.*)

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Hopeye (24/4/06)

Excellent day out. Thanks to Gerard for organising it. Woke up in Newcastle and had to wait an hour and a half for a train back to Gosford, so I whiled away the time at the pub across the road. There is definitely some nice eye candy in Newcastle. Can't wait til next years crawl.

Beers,


----------



## Weizguy (24/4/06)

Hopeye said:


> Excellent day out. Thanks to Gerard for organising it. Woke up in Newcastle and had to wait an hour and a half for a train back to Gosford, so I whiled away the time at the pub across the road. There is definitely some nice eye candy in Newcastle. Can't wait til next years crawl.
> 
> Beers,
> [post="122199"][/post]​


 :lol: :chug: :lol: 

You're 2 funny


----------



## Hopsta (24/4/06)

Thats the most fun i've had in a while, my memory fails me after the James Squire but im guessing my autopilot kicked in and i got a train home, i woke up surpised that i even made it home. It was great to meet you all, great bunch of genuinley friendly people! Cant wait till the next crawl, although i think next year i'll have a quiet night the night before, hair of the dog at the Lord Nelson wasnt the best way to start a pub crawl.


----------



## Linz (24/4/06)

Whew,

Its official.......


The ankle aint broken !!!!!!


Just had to be there h34r: :chug:


----------



## Franko (24/4/06)

whew hey Linz,your right you had to be there folks


----------



## Pumpy (24/4/06)

Linz said:


> Whew,
> 
> Its official.......
> 
> ...




Good news Linz & Mel  

but how is the wheel chair ?? 

better get a set of 'L'plates !!

and yeah weld a bigger handle to the brake, plus a new set of brake pads . 

Oh yes better put some velcro on the handles and the hooky bit on some gloves next time :unsure: 

pumpy


----------



## Boozy the clown (25/4/06)

> so much for going home after the Lowenbrau. At least U went home after the Squire brewhouse (I hope).



Yeah, some dude with a long goatee managed to talk me in to going to the redoak and james squire...

Someone bought me a beer at squires, thanks for that!. Managed to get the 'flu from sharing beers! Thanks everyone for a great night, thanks to Gerard for organising the venues. I dont think i tugged to many hairs out of your goatee Seth (who was very good natured about it and didn't offer a punch in the mouth!)

Still can't work out why those two girls at the Belgian enjoying a 'Bush' didn't roll over laughing with my joke  

We dont have to wait until next year do we? Its gotta be a half yearly event doesn't it?

(P.S. Dont worry PoMo, i'm working on that gut)

View attachment 6837

The chair


----------



## Weizguy (25/4/06)

Boozy the clown said:


> > so much for going home after the Lowenbrau. At least U went home after the Squire brewhouse (I hope).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I followed _you_ to the Redoak and Squires. I don't remember much convincing being involved.

I didn't give u the flu, coz I don't have it. I'm not blamin' anyone but myself for my chafed dry lips.

I don't think that u got any hair from my chin, either, but I seem to recall that I strongly suggested that you *settle down*.

Great day out, though.

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M (25/4/06)

So when are we going to see a few reviews of the beers & establishments that you enjoyed?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (25/4/06)

I could review just about every beer I drank that night (and those I tasted of other people's) but it would take ages. So many beers. 

Still getting over the Red Oak. People raved about that place, but I only tasted one decent beer there (the $15 Baltic Porter, which was nice but a little out of style, not sweet or strong enough) the rest I thought were pretty ordinary, at best.

Boozy, what happened to you on the way home? The rest of us found our way to Town Hall, but you never came out of the building you dived into, nor caught us up...

To everyone that I scammed cigarettes and cigars off, Thanks, and please don't let me if I try that next time. 

Linz, good news about Mel.


----------



## Franko (25/4/06)

Po Mo thats ok with the cigarettes lol,
Im with you about the Red Oak I didnt think there beers were that special
Pumpy got on the train at central

Franko


----------



## Hopsta (25/4/06)

> So when are we going to see a few reviews of the beers & establishments that you enjoyed?
> Cheers
> Gerard



At the Lord Nelson I tried all the beers that they brewed on site and my favourite I would have to say was the "Old Admiral" dark malty beer with a slightly sweet yet roasted finish 6%av. 
Thanks for organising the tour Gerard as well as the roof at the Australian! At which I had the Gauge Roads and LCPA on tap tasted great and very fresh Id never been to this place and was surprised by how skinny it was we're lucky we had the roof. We then headed to the Lowenbrau where I tried the Franziskaner Dunkel and Mango Weizen, we discussed how they got such a pronounced mango flavour into the beer and concluded thats its probably mango extract both beers we're beautiful, love this venue with its authentic German atmosphere and waitresses. By this stage I am losing track of what beers I have had, but from here we went to the heritage Belgian where I consumed a Goulden Carolous, gorgeous beer and hard to get from anywhere else but here so I savoured each mouthful, then I had a 500ml Hoegaarden, love those big glasses! Was a bit disappointed they wouldnt let us sit at one of the large tables unless we bought a meal, the place was practically empty, didnt matter I suppose. We decided to skip the Bavarian Beer Cafe (or most of us did) as apparently it had very similar beers to the Lowenbrau (I wouldnt know never been to the Bavarian) and headed to redoak and onto the squire, cant remember the names of the beers I tried at the last two places but I remember enjoying both places none the less. :beer:  and then all of a sudden in the blink of an eye (which must have been ~10hrs) I woke up at home in bed!


----------



## Linz (26/4/06)

Hopsta,

With the mango weizen, they fill the glass with the weizen then top up with mango juice/puree....breakfast beer for sure.!


----------



## mikem108 (26/4/06)

The flu finally took its toll on me after the Belgian joint and I had to bail, Hopsta I'm suprised you could even make it to the Squires after the 1/2 litre Hoey. 
I just love getting on it with a bunch of fellow brewers its always especially fun with the AHB guys. 
I can't comment too much on the tastes as my tasting apparatus was malfunctioning due to the flu but the Nelson beers were all cloudy..
The smokey beer they now have at the Lowenbrau is much smokier than the Steinbeir they used to serve, too smokey for my taste


----------



## Linz (26/4/06)

Mike,

the reason those beers were 'smokier' than usual was ,if its the same as HBW(aka gary) was drinking....they were rauchbier(smoked beers) not the steinbeir that he was raving on about(must have been the schnapps)


----------



## Weizguy (26/4/06)

Linz said:


> Mike,
> 
> the reason those beers were 'smokier' than usual was ,if its the same as HBW(aka gary) was drinking....they were rauchbier(smoked beers) not the steinbeir that he was raving on about(must have been the schnapps)
> [post="122757"][/post]​



Someone was bemoaning "that" fact at the bar. Was advised that the Steinbier was in the fridge next to the Rauchbier, which was the "authentic" Aechte Schlenkerla Rauchbier".

Not the beer he was expecting maybe, but nevertheless a legendary beer.

Wish I'd been there when they were ordering. Would've tried to talk 'em into Weizen...b4 I advised that the Steinbier was also available. :lol: 

Captain Seth


----------



## Boozy the clown (4/5/06)

Ross... what happened to your photographic evidence of mass slaughter of beer? I love seeing pics of me with my eyes rolling back! (I was blinking, honestly, I said so at the time your honour!)

PoMo, I think I left solo, after arguing with another venue for relief they eventually pointed me in the direction of public water closet.

Annual or half that? 12 months is such a long time!


----------

